# St. Augustine Vagrant Watch Group & Citizen Night Watch (Including SJC)



## joeycalzone (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey didn't know where to post this on the forum to warn folks about this group. They have screen shots of people posting about going to St. Augustine from the forum. They harass homeless folks and even steal thier shit. These people are trash.Just wanted to warn folks and thought maybe you'd be able to post this somewhere where folks can find it. Thanks, J 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/855...lBeo1c349M2acwJA-DCYGh74WsLNXjdrjQ&__tn__=K-R


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 16, 2019)

ANOTHER reason not to go to Florida....Jesus, they be pilin' up, yo!


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Feb 16, 2019)

A group trying to get panhandlers and nomads out of their community... That should be interesting... So they basically hate anyone who doesnt have a job... They sound like an interesting bunch... How far are they taking things? What all are they doing to turn up the heat?


----------



## croc (Feb 16, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> ANOTHER reason not to go to Florida....Jesus, they be pilin' up, yo!


She is a NICE LADY


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 16, 2019)

Who, Florida? 

I head she be illegalizing homelessness....like more than any other state....ever....

I mean anti-resting laws? Come on...

Active vagrancy laws...? That place scares me.

No offense, I know you are from there, but it doesnt seem very welcoming.


----------



## Maki40 (Feb 17, 2019)

Yeah, they have all sorts of horrible anti homeless laws here, but I honestly haven't had any problems. So what if there are laws if they aren't being enforced? Generally, the cops just make you move along. Theres so many homeless here, they can't lock us all up.
Many places here have neighborhood watch that literally look out there windows all day with binoculars waiting for anybody they don't know to pass by. I can't think of a sadder life than that. Fuck em.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 17, 2019)

This isn't anything new or even remotely just a florida thing, cutting up tents and cop calling on homeless folks has become like some kinda weird hobby for these people.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 17, 2019)

wow. That's really screwed up. Surely they can be charged with assault? Sad. Won't go to Florida.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 17, 2019)

It's too bad to hear. I have fond memories of St.Augustine. One of the few places in that state that made it bearable. Used to be super easy spanging/busking


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 20, 2019)

One of the main Mods and Organizers of SAVW recently got arrested for trespassing and carrying a concealed weapon.. These people go out at night and look for homeless people while they are sleeping and then call the cops on them. They call them selves Night Raiders...
https://historiccity.com/2019/staugustine/news/neighborhood-watcher-arrested-on-lightner-porch-74496


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 23, 2019)

here's an active thread in another forum
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/st-augustine-anti-homeless-group-harasses-stp-community.37659/


----------

